

Watch the top 10 at PennApps and Mhacks live - Wissmania
http://www.twitch.tv/mlh

======
minimaxir
Interesting, as this clearly against Twitch Rules of Conduct as this is non-
gaming content: [http://www.twitch.tv/user/legal?page=rules-of-
conduct](http://www.twitch.tv/user/legal?page=rules-of-conduct)

~~~
ranman
Where is that in the ToS?
[http://www.twitch.tv/user/legal](http://www.twitch.tv/user/legal)

~~~
minimaxir
Ah, it's not in the ToS. Edited.

------
ranman
cold review is currently my favorite hack.

